# New 55 gallon finally set up



## BlackOut (Jul 13, 2011)

Put down a layer of sphagnum moss, followed by another layer of play sand, and finally some gravel to cover half of the tank. Unfortunately I didn't get pictures of the in progress because I did this at night and there was poor lighting.

Sorry for the camera phone pic, I'll try to get some with a quality camera soon.









So far I have two crypts, a java fern, amazon sword, and a fourth plant I don't remember the name of. Will be adding some vals later today. And of course I have a couple fake plants in there to temporarily even out the look until things grow in. There's some black neon tetras in there too, but you can't see them. If the water looks cloudy, it's due to the tannins from the driftwood and I'm working on removing them as we speak! What do you guys think?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks nice, really nice peice of driftwood, how long has it been setup


----------



## BlackOut (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! Three days so far, I'm starting a silent cycle with 8 black neons.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks really good!  I love those fringey plants in the back.


----------

